
Google/Motorola and SpeakerBlast - yuhong
http://ryanspahn.com/my-google-NDA-experience.html
======
yuhong
For fun, read the comment pages at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=LargeCompanies](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=LargeCompanies)
for more history. (hint, there is a reason why the account is named like that)

